# More of the J&J Crew!



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the pictures of Jazz and Jules! They are so Beautiful!:smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, these are beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs ,, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice! It's obvious that they enjoy being photographed! Their regular hams!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a fine looking pair of goldens. You can tell they are best friends. They look great against the backdrop of leaves.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful fall pics of J and J!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of J&J. Love the fall pictures with goldens. They match so well. We dont get that here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jazz and Jules*

Jazz and Jules are just stunning!!!
They should be in a magazine!!

I especially love their names-how did you choose them?
How old are they?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very beautiful pictures, the fourth is my favorite!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Jazz and Jules are just stunning!!!
> They should be in a magazine!!
> 
> I especially love their names-how did you choose them?
> How old are they?


Jazz will be 5 on December 1st. Her full name is Jasmine Skye and it was the first name my husband and I could agree on.

Jules will be 3 in Janauary. His name does have more of a story to it!  I really wanted a puppy from this particular litter but hubby said NO WAY!!!! The breeder kept the litter on web cam and I watched them all the time, especially this one little boy who was always backwards, upside down or just doing something different and goofy. The breeder had nick named this little boy Orange Julius as he had the Orange ribbon. Well goofing around I said Hmmmmmm, not sure about that name, let me see, Jasmine & Julius, Jazz & Jules, ya, ok, it works! Well I told hubby they had named my favorite little boy and a couple days later I hear the hubby in the other room asking the other dogs what they thought of having a new little brother.

So it was pretty much a done deal at this point, I was getting my little boy and well the name, it just fit perfect so we kept it! Goldenoaks Orange Julius!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Very beautiful pictures, the fourth is my favorite!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?


Thank You so much for asking! I have been feeling pretty good! I push myself a little too much too soon but I am learning my limits rather quickly!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

J & J are so beautiful. Fabulous photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures! I really really like the 4th one! Beautiful!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Love Your Two!! Handsome n Beeautifull!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Two Thumbs Up For Two Gorgeous Doggies!
Love to you Jazz and Jules!!!!!!!!!!! 
MJ..........you are THE MASTER photographer!!!!! 
_**MUAH**_


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank You guys so so much!!!!! These are my babies. I love them SOOOOOOO much!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I love the ones of them both looking off in the same direction. Makes me wonder what they are watching!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Your furkids are so gorgeous. Beautiful setting. Perfect!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Martha, those two are just too precious, love all the pictures!

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHH they are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, Goldens always look so pretty in fall leaves! Great photos!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your photography skills combined with two gorgeous goldens, add in some fall leaves and you achieve stunning!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

See...........TOLD YA MJ........everyone says so!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahahahahaha

LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures...hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jazz will be 5 on December 1st. Her full name is Jasmine Skye and it was the first name my husband and I could agree on.
> 
> Jules will be 3 in Janauary. His name does have more of a story to it!  I really wanted a puppy from this particular litter but hubby said NO WAY!!!! The breeder kept the litter on web cam and I watched them all the time, especially this one little boy who was always backwards, upside down or just doing something different and goofy. The breeder had nick named this little boy Orange Julius as he had the Orange ribbon. Well goofing around I said Hmmmmmm, not sure about that name, let me see, Jasmine & Julius, Jazz & Jules, ya, ok, it works! Well I told hubby they had named my favorite little boy and a couple days later I hear the hubby in the other room asking the other dogs what they thought of having a new little brother.
> 
> So it was pretty much a done deal at this point, I was getting my little boy and well the name, it just fit perfect so we kept it! Goldenoaks Orange Julius!


Oh! I love that story! Such great pictures of the two of them!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww Jazz and Jules are just so beautiful, you got some great pictures, the lighting and the background is so stunning with those Golden coats.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! I love the setting. Those leaves and green really set off their coloring. They pose so nice for you. Just beautiful!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Jazz and Jules are beautiful amidst the Fall colors. Every one of these photos could be framers.

~Jackie


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gorgeous shots, especially #4. I hadn't heard Jules' story before. He sounds like my Nut Pup Ike, a joyous goofball.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Really love the photos!!! I'm just loving how rich the fall colours are this year... and our goldens blend in soo nicely too!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I could look at those two all day long!!
What a pair!! Always, always makes me smile.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I almost missed these! MJ you get such great close-ups of your beauties, I love these pics 
How are you feeling, Missy?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> I almost missed these! MJ you get such great close-ups of your beauties, I love these pics
> How are you feeling, Missy?


Thanks so much!!!!

And not too bad. Have a headache today that won't stop and have a cardiologist appointment this afternoon so we'll see what he says!


----------

